# Citys Skylines Textgrösse



## DrHDready (12. März 2015)

*Citys Skylines Textgrösse*

Weiss jemand wie man die Texte vergrössern kann.Spiel aufm Laptop und die Texte sind ziemlich klein und verschwommen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Citys Skylines Textgrösse*

Vergrößer den Monitor von 15" auf 20"  
Oder schraub die Auflösung hoch..... Bei GeDoSaTo gibts sogar ein Glättungseffekt.


----------



## crys_ (14. März 2015)

*AW: Citys Skylines Textgrösse*

Da: Text Scale Mod : CitiesSkylinesModding


----------



## DrHDready (14. März 2015)

*AW: Citys Skylines Textgrösse*

Danke


----------

